# wie Koi päppeln??



## Lucy79 (7. Juni 2012)

Hallo Ihr Lieben...

wie viele von Euch ja schon mitbekommen haben, versuche sch einen Koi zu retten, den ich im Handel geschenkt bekam...

( für die, die es nicht wissen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/35930/?q=koi+problem  )



nun lebt er noch, schwimmt oft recht munter umher...   liegt aber auch oft am Grund....

er frisst auch so lala..

an Futter hab ich die ,,normalen" Koiperlen....  würde ihn aber gerne etwas aufpäppeln...  was kann ich ihm anbieten, was ihm etwas  Energie verleiht??

er ist ca. 14 cm gross...

LG Susanne


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie Koi päppeln??*

Hi Susanne,

wie wärs mit "Naturfutter" (Regenwürmer - frisch aus dem Garten haben sie auch noch ordentlich "Balaststoffe" in sich, Mülas, Muschelfeisch, Garnelenfleisch, zerkleinertes Lachsfilet ect)

MfG Frank


----------



## Tim E. (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie Koi päppeln??*

Hallo,
Du könntest es ja mal mit Bachflohkrebsen versuchen. Die haben viel Energie und sind bestimmt nicht zu groß für den Kleinen.
Mfg
Tim


----------



## Lucy79 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie Koi päppeln??*

hmm.. MüLas etc hab ich sogar noch als Frostfutter da ( hab ich gar net dran gedacht)

Regenwürmer? muss ich mal suchen gehen.... 

Lieben Dank"


----------



## toschbaer (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie Koi päppeln??*

Hallo,
weiche Deine Koipellets in Ananassaft eine 3/4 Std auf, gib die gleiche Menge Joghurt hinzu
Du solltest schon aufpassen, dass der Kleine auch etwas davon ab bekommt, denn die anderen Koi werden wie wild sein!

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Lucy79 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie Koi päppeln??*

@ Friedhelm....

der Kerl ( oder Mädel???) sitzt extra, da ist nix mit wegfressen  


aber: ich hab mein ganzen Frostfutter gar nicht bedacht ( *doofbin* ) hab ihm mal ne Ladung rote MüLas und Artemia gegeben, Ihr glaubt garnicht, wie bekloppt er darauf war! *freu*  also gibts nun Frostfutter  ;-)

LG Susanne


----------



## Connemara (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie Koi päppeln??*

Ich verfolge auch den anderen Fred schon die ganze Zeit...habe selbst keine Koi, finde es aber klasse, was du alles versuchst, ihn durchzubekommen 
Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## volki (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie Koi päppeln??*

Hallo Susanne,
Ich schicke Dir morgen, den 
UV-Klärer los, das Dein Sorgenkind  in fast keimfreien Wasser gesund werden kann.
Grüße aus Winkelhaid
Volker


----------



## Joerg (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie Koi päppeln??*

Hi Susanne,

ich muss auch gerade welche aufpeppeln, die sind aber etwas kleiner.
Sehr einfach zu vermehren sind Wasserflöhe. Die brauchen ein Behältnis und grünes Wasser. Wenn das Wasser nicht grün genug ist werden sie mit Hefe zugefüttert.
Das stehn alle drauf auch wenn es für die großen nur Häppchen sind.

Was sind das für Koiperlen - Inhaltestoffe oder Marke.
Einige werten das Futter mit Multivitaminsaft auf. Es geht der günstige zuckerfreie vom Discounter.
Auch auffetten kann eine Option sein, wenn das Futter nicht genügend enthält.


----------



## Lucy79 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie Koi päppeln??*

Hallo Jörg...

hab schon LAchsöl an die Perlen gemacht, aber hat trotzdem nicht sooo begeistert gefressen...

mein Mann bestellt die Perlen immer im Internet , das ist das hier

 FIF Koi Performance: Hochwertiges Koi-Alleinfutter zur Fütterung aller Koi ab 15 cm Länge. Durch die spezielle Zusammensetzung ist das Futter bereits ab 8° verdaulich.

Inhaltsstoffe:Rohprotein 26% Rohasche 6% Rohfett 6% Rohfaser 4% Lysin 1,7% Calcium 1% Phosphor1% Natrium 0%Zusammensetzung: Sojaexschrot aus geschälter Saat (dampferhitzt), Weizen ,Rapsexpeller,  Fischöl,Mono-Calciumphosphat,Fischmehl Zusatzstoffe pro kg:9.000 I.E. Vitamin A (E672)      1.200 I.E. Vitamin D3 (E671)      120 mg Vitamin E als Alpha-Tocopherolacetat (E307)Spurenelemente: 75mg Eisen E1 Eisen(II)carbonat, 3,6mg Kupfer als E4 Kupfer-II-sulfat/Pentahydrat, 18mg Zink E6 Zinkoxid,  12mg Mangan E5 Mangan-II-oxid, 0,6mg Kobalt E3 Kobalt-II-sulfat/Heptahydrat, 1,2mg Jod E2 wasserfreies Calciumjodat, 0,06mg Selen E8 Natriumselenit
Inhaltsstoffe:

Rohprotein 26% Rohasche 6% Rohfett 6% Rohfaser 4% Lysin 1,7% Calcium 1% Phosphor1% Natrium 0%

Zusammensetzung: Sojaexschrot aus geschälter Saat (dampferhitzt), Weizen ,Rapsexpeller,  Fischöl,Mono-Calciumphosphat,Fischmehl 

Zusatzstoffe pro kg:

9.000 I.E. Vitamin A (E672)      1.200 I.E. Vitamin D3 (E671)      120 mg Vitamin E als Alpha-Tocopherolacetat (E307)

Spurenelemente: 75mg Eisen E1 Eisen(II)carbonat, 3,6mg Kupfer als E4 Kupfer-II-sulfat/Pentahydrat, 18mg Zink E6 Zinkoxid,  12mg Mangan E5 Mangan-II-oxid, 0,6mg Kobalt E3 Kobalt-II-sulfat/Heptahydrat, 1,2mg Jod E2 wasserfreies Calciumjodat, 0,06mg Selen E8 Natriumselenit


----------



## Lucy79 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie Koi päppeln??*

Wasserflöhe wollte ich mir die Tage welche holen, muss ja immer 45 km hin und auch 45 km zurück fahren bis zum nächsten Händler, deshalb hab ich so viel Frostfutter


----------



## Joerg (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie Koi päppeln??*

Hi Susanne,

wenn du besseres kauft, kannst du dir das auffetten und vitaminanreichern sparen.
Es enthält 100 - (26+6+6+4+4+10%Restfeuchte) Zucker (Kohlehydrate)
Der Balken auf den normalen Lebensmitteln wäre sicher dunckelrot.

Wenn das Fischmehl und Fischöl vorne in der Zutatenliste stehen, ist das deutlich besser verwertbar.
Fett sollte im Verhältnis 1:3 vorhanden sein, damit er gut verdaut wird.


----------



## Joerg (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie Koi päppeln??*

Die Wasserflöhe sind eine einmalige Investition. Bei mir waren es 30Km bis zum Händler, der am Freitag dann schon mal alles für die Hälfte rausrückt. 

Ich habe 10 Portionen auf verschiedene Behältnisse verteilt und in ein paar Tagen, wenn es etwas wärmer ist, kann man täglich eine ordentliche Portion frisch ernten.


----------



## Lucy79 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie Koi päppeln??*

wo bekomme ich denn ,,besseres" Futter?   das war ein Händler, der verschiedene Fischfutter anbietet, eben halt auch ,,Koifutter". für die verschiedenen Zwecke ( Aufzucht, Farbe, blablabla..)   deshalb dachten wir das das nicht schlecht sei.....

hier in den Läden bekommt man ja Minitüten für irrsinnige Preise.....

LG Susanne


----------



## Joerg (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie Koi päppeln??*

Hi Susanne,

schau weniger auf die bunten Tüten, die viele Händler aus großen Säcken selber befüllen, sondern auf die Inhaltsstoffe. Gutes gibt es schon für 3-5€ / KG, speziell für Koi werden schon mal 10€ aufgerufen.
Weißbrot, __ Reis, Nudeln, Mais, Kornflakes ... kosten deutlich weniger und sind als Abwechslung beliebt.

Ordentliches Futter gibt es z.B. von Raifeisen. Die beziehen direkt vom Hersteller.
Es gibt nur wenige echte Hersteller, da schau ich auf den Beipackzettel auch wenn der Händler erzählt Weizen ist super für Koi. Ich ess auch nicht die ganze Woche nur Weißbrot ohne was drauf.

Von dem guten braucht man deutlich weniger, die Filterbelastung ist geringer und die Koi wachsen besser.


----------



## Lucy79 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie Koi päppeln??*

aha... dann werd ich mal bei Raiffeisen gucken gehen...      __ Reis und Nudeln? gekocht oder roh?   Salat wird mittlerweile gerne genommen

LG Susanne


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie Koi päppeln??*

Hi Susanne,

gekocht, 
wenn roh quellen sie im Verdauungstrakt des Karpfen noch stark auf (aus 15g __ Reis/Nudeln roh/trocken werden rund 45g - und dein Koi soll ja net wie ein Ballon platzen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Lucy79 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie Koi päppeln??*

hmm.. Ballonkoi... nee.. nicht soo schön


----------

